# 2 cycle 7.5hp trolling motor.....



## Rhino1948 (Feb 21, 2012)

I had a 27ft cabin cruiser that we just loved. I spent about 50-60 days a year on the boat, at either Lake Powell or Flaming Gorge.... I had a Merc 7.5hp 2cycle trolling motor that I kept after selling the boat several years ago. It's just been sitting in the rafters in my garage... My question is, can the motor still be used on Utah's waters? I've heard that 4 cycle engine's are the only motors being sold now days..... but I can't seem to find and requlations..... Any help?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It certainly can still be used. Evinrude, now part of Bombardier, still markets a 2 stroke reportedly cleaner than the newer 4 strokes. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

You can use it. When I had my 5hp I looked into it and there are some places that you are not allowed to run them and California is the only one that comes to mind right off the top. I ran my 5hp right up till it completely died this year. What year is yours?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Absolutely, you can run 2 strokes in any waters in Utah. One of my boats has a 90 two stroke I take out from time to time.


----------

